# Como identificar o Iridium?



## Alquimi (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello everybody!

This week I received a material with a client who had signs Fe, Cu and Sr.
I've never worked with samples of Ir, but as it was decided to try a test. First I added a solution of HNO3 at 20% after the reaction becomes milder heating system for 30 minutes.
Second step was checking filtrar.Testei the resulting solution tested negative for precious metals.
By remaining solids prepared HR in the proportion 3 / 1 and heating for 2 hours.
At the end of this phase tested the solution with negative again to noble metals. But it remains an insoluble solid-looking reddish brown.
Has it already is iridium.

Is there any specific test to identify the Go?

Should I make another leaching with RA?

Thanks

Alquimi :?: :?:


----------



## Alquimi (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello, just a correction

My sample contains Fe, Cu and Iridium.
Sorry for the mistake.

thanks

Alquimi :?: :?:


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2011)

Leach the base metals. The rest of it should be fairly pure Ir. 

Refining iridium is tedious (to put it in polite terms). Your best bet is to save that until you have a lot of it to ship to a refiner equipped to handle it. There aren't many.


Lou


----------

